# Kale in Cyprus?



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

Here in the UK, we just discovered the joys of kale. We move to Tala at the end of October. Can we get kale there? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you find somewhere that sells kale let me know
I love it and havn't found it here yet.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Cefalu said:


> Here in the UK, we just discovered the joys of kale. We move to Tala at the end of October. Can we get kale there? Thanks in advance.


We have bought organic curly kale here at farmers markets, which has been remarkably good value.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> We have bought organic curly kale here at farmers markets, which has been remarkably good value.


Ohhhhh Which farmers market?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> If you find somewhere that sells kale let me know
> I love it and havn't found it here yet.


Veronica,

You can get it at the Pano Arkourdaleia Herb Garden Farmers Market on the first Sunday of each month, or at the Steni Crafters and Farmers Market on the third Sunday of each month. It's organic, fresh, delicious and cheap (about €1 for a big bunch) but doesn't keep for too long.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Veronica,
> 
> You can get it at the Pano Arkourdaleia Herb Garden Farmers Market on the first Sunday of each month, or at the Steni Crafters and Farmers Market on the third Sunday of each month. It's organic, fresh, delicious and cheap (about €1 for a big bunch) but doesn't keep for too long.


Ahh that explains why I havn't found it. We don't go to the markets in the remote villages. Maybe we need to make the effort.


----------



## Cefalu (Aug 30, 2015)

I hear it's really easy to grow kale...thinking about finding a property that isn't all cemented up once I learn my way around. Arriving 21 October to Tala.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Cefalu said:


> I hear it's really easy to grow kale...thinking about finding a property that isn't all cemented up once I learn my way around. Arriving 21 October to Tala.


Good luck with the move.

Beware growing your own stuff here unless you have irrigation water. We had a small plot last year and the cost of the water was enough to have fed the whole village!


----------

